# TM and Bilge pump connection?



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

What's the simplest, cleanest way to connect my TM and bilge pump in the stern area to my 8 ga battery cable that runs to the front?

Battery will always remain up front and I can run the cable under my false floor. Need to be able to use some kind of quick disconnect for TM and bilge for when I park boat and protect from being stolen.

Also, I only have a pedestal seat direct to the floor in the back....no bench. So i need simple way to fasten this to inside of side fiberglass.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you trying to run the whole length of the boat for a trolling motor with 8ga wire? I mean is the battery up front and the TM in the rear? if so 8ga isn't going to do it.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

yes...battery is up front and cable runs about 14' under false floor. I could have sworn I read numerous posts here about 8 ga. being sufficient for TM in the back. Why not? What ga. do I need? Thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

The guage wire depends on the load and distance, I actually just got the info from minn kota for mine cause I was wondering what guage I needed as well. For my TM which is 55lbs trust they said 8 ga would be ok up to 9-10ft, after that I needed to step up to 6ga to aviod any overheating issues as well as run a breaker. Unless you are running a 30lbs TM the 8ga will be too thin.


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Thanks....I'm running a 55 # MK Endura. Looks like I really screwed up b/c I ordered 12 ga marine wire form Genuine Dealz and spent hours this weekend attaching the MK disconnects along with splicing my bilge pump wires.

Looks like I'll need to get correct gauge and repeat process all over again...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hate to say it, but yes, the 12ga wire will most likely melt down once you get past 1/2 throttle. Make sure you are running a breaker too!


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Yep...stupid me. Anyway, you're dead on right. TM manual recommends 6 gauge for extended run. My battery center does have a circuit breaker.

2 other questions if I may...your help has been greatly appreciated. First, does the wire need to be "marine grade tinned" or can I use outdoor wire(UF) from Home Depot? Not sure if there's a meaningful difference between tinned and copper.

Secondly, if i want to power my bilge into a cigaretter style plug receptacle in the back, what would be the connections I make from the 6 ga cable to the bilge to the toggle to the plug/receptacle? This would allow me to use the plug for other things like a light, etc. Thank.s


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

On the subject of which wire to use there are some that will say you must use tinned wire. Then there are some that will say normal copper wire is ok as long as it is sealed very well, but may not last as long. do you fish fresh or salt?
My last 2 boats I used home depot wire for everything. I sealed all the connectors and any exposed wire with liquid electric tape, and then used heat shrink tubing over the connections. I never had an issue, but this time I did upgrade to marine tinned for the added corrosion resistance. Most of it is the same type of wire, but the marine wire is coated for extra corrosion protection, both are copper.

Ok here is my opinion on how I would do the wiring, there are probably 10 other ways to do it, but this would be my choice.
I would run 4ga wire from the battery up front to a pair of bus posts in the rear. Then branch everything off of there. I would give the bilge it's own connection to the post this way it is always powered and ready to go, you don't want to have to mess with the bilge connection IMO cause if you do it will be too late. 

Did that make much sense? I can draw a quick diagram if need be. If anyone has a better idea I'm sure they will chime in.


----------

